# How do you price your rhinestone transfers??



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

My friend and I have a rhinestone apparel company. (We just started a couple of months ago) Anyway, I just bought the knk maxx to make the templates for the transfers and I'm not sure how to price the transfers. I don't want to charge too much and rip off my own company....but I don't want to charge so little that it's not worth my time and I resent the extra work.
Is anyone willing to give me the formula they use to figure pricing? You can email me privately too. Thanks so much!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think this was addressed in another thread...but basically figure your cost PER STONE..count the number of stones in the design plus add the cost of the template material and then the cost of the backboard. Now you have raw costs. add your own labor costs...what do you think you are worth per hour...and now you have your cost..price accordingly for your area.. If you are working with a clients art..charge for any re-work/vectorizing you do... If you are doing one off...then you cost will be higher...I price higher for the first one...less on more copies of same image as I don't have to re-do or re-cut or use other template material. Finally you will have to factor in what is going on in your area. I will sell a design in California for more than one might charge in other states


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Charles.....it seems like all the websites are all pretty consistent in price. I was hoping maybe someone had come up with any easy calculation, like so much per stone plus $2.00...or something like that.


----------

